# Canon flash mounting



## zsolex (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi,

please tell me what kind of screw fit in to Canon 430exII body?
I mean on the body of the flash there is some screw input, but what kind is it?


----------



## ferdi (Nov 22, 2011)

Do you mean the bracket mount?







I don't know what size it is, but you should be able to find a matching screw in the hardware store.
Example of a DIY flash bracket: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrissphotos/3150460472/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 22, 2011)

Assuming ferdi is correct and you mean the bracket mounting hole, Canon states, NOTE: The flash bracket mounting hole accepts only the Canon Speedlite Bracket SB-E2, which is not sold in the U.S. 

Note that it's not the tripod-standard 1/4"-20 threading. Canon doesn't publish the specification for the threading, but since it's for a Eurpoean-market bracket, expect it to be metric.


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 22, 2011)

Here you can see the bracket in use with a 580:


----------



## branden (Nov 22, 2011)

Why would I want the flash to the side like that?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 22, 2011)

Because you have a Canon camera, a Canon flash, and a Canon off-camera shoe cord, and that's the only flash bracket Canon makes, and *only* a Canon flash bracket will do?

Because you love the look of side-cast shadows?

Because you want the flash above the lens in portrait orientation, prefer using the vertical controls on the portrait grip, and happen to be a quadruple-jointed contortionist so that works for you?

See? Three great reasons right there...


----------



## PeterJ (Nov 22, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Note that it's not the tripod-standard 1/4"-20 threading. Canon doesn't publish the specification for the threading, but since it's for a Eurpoean-market bracket, expect it to be metric.


I've just measured and it looks like an M6 x 0.5mm thread. A standard M6 screw has a 1mm pitch, doing a quick Google it looks like M6 x 0.5mm is a fairly hard to come by but dies are available in that size.


----------



## Meh (Nov 23, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Because you have a Canon camera, a Canon flash, and a Canon off-camera shoe cord, and that's the only flash bracket Canon makes, and *only* a Canon flash bracket will do?
> 
> Because you love the look of side-cast shadows?
> 
> ...



Be honest, what are you really trying to say?


----------



## branden (Nov 23, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Because you have a Canon camera, a Canon flash, and a Canon off-camera shoe cord, and that's the only flash bracket Canon makes, and *only* a Canon flash bracket will do?
> 
> Because you love the look of side-cast shadows?
> 
> ...


Hahaha, well that clears that up


----------



## ferdi (Nov 29, 2011)

branden said:


> Why would I want the flash to the side like that?


A proper bracket reduces flash shadow and chance on red-eye even more.
If I'd ever get one it would be one that can rotate, like this one:
http://www.digital-photography-school.com/using-a-flash-rotating-bracket-to-reduce-shadows


----------



## branden (Nov 29, 2011)

I use a proper flash bracket. That Canon thing is not a proper flash bracket.


----------



## dr croubie (Nov 30, 2011)

PeterJ said:


> I've just measured and it looks like an M6 x 0.5mm thread. A standard M6 screw has a 1mm pitch, doing a quick Google it looks like M6 x 0.5mm is a fairly hard to come by but dies are available in that size.


Or just get a standard tap-and-die set, and tap it yourself to an M7 or M8 standard screw (or a 1/4" tripod mount screw).

Not sure what the canon-brand off-camera-cord is like, i've got a YongNuo OC-E3 10m cord, on the bit that connects to the flash there's a 1/4" thread underneath that, and that goes currently on my gorillapod, although can just as easily go on a regular flash-bracket-with-1/4"-thread.


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 30, 2011)

I remember as a kid, the guy/girl who took your photo in a fancy restaurant, always had a camera with a flash on the side. The bracket and flash made a handle.

Later I learned to bounce the flash of the ceiling. But somehow that flash on the side thing still sort of looks "pro".


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 30, 2011)

TexPhoto said:


> But somehow that flash on the side thing still sort of looks "pro".


----------

